# spinning reels for the surf



## Combat Pay (Mar 7, 2011)

Guys and gals, 

Looking for some advice here. I am upgrading some of my surf fishing gear and already have my rods. These are going to be small shark and bull red setups. The rods are 11' and 12' Tsunami's. 

Now for the reels. Couple of years ago I bought a couple of smaller Penn reels and love them and thinking of staying with what I like but open to suggestions. 

I am debating between the Penn Battle and Spinfisher. Looking for opinions on which one might serve me better.

I am not married to Penn and really looking for some help on what might serve me well. I am trying to stay in that $150 dollar range on the reels. 

Light me up with knowledge. 

Thanks 

Dave


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*Reels*

Look up , Ocean master, he has some Penn 750 s listed at a real deal


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Wugitus said:


> Look up , Ocean master, he has some Penn 750 s listed at a real deal


Yep

Or go with the spinfishers V, they will handle the water spray and stuff a little better than the battles


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

if you do want a battle i have a penn battle 8000 for sale. i only used it 3 times on the pier its never been splashed or submerged with salt. Its spooled with 450yds of 50lb power pro and the spool and spinning part that the bail is attached to only has some minor scuffs i.e. normal wear. Mechanically 10/10 cosmetic maybe 8.5/10 just because of some scratches/scuffs


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Consider a 704z w/PUM or a 706. You can probably get one for less than 150 on the forum.

Or, think about going w/conventional reels. Right now, Pompano Joe has some nice reels for sale on the forum.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I still have a like new 7500ssm and one 7500ss reel greased in the right places to keep the water out.

I have repaired a few SSV reels and one of them was completely corroded inside needing a new cross wind gear, cross wind block, and bearings. The corrosion took a long time but it did corrode from water getting in and not being serviced.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

rod and reel depot has some of the new Penn lineup, old school penns remade in the US. kinda pricey though,200.00.
lots of long cast surf spinners on ebay. I picked up a Tica spinner for $70.00. It will launch a 2oz sinker into catfish country everytime.


----------



## Flats15 (Mar 20, 2013)

penn 8500.. the pursuit and fierce series is great if you wanna save money. Quality reels they make up to an 8000. 
Price ranges from 50-90. The 8500 is 50-80 at your local flea market


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

you can always get a van staal.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I use a fierce 8000 with 50lb braid. About 550 yards. Ive caught 4-5ft sharks pretty easily with it. I use a 13' rod. Also caught 32'' and 39'' bull red on it and a monster stingray on my set up. the fierce8000 is like $69 and I love it


----------



## Combat Pay (Mar 7, 2011)

lowprofile said:


> you can always get a van staal.


I am a cop, paid by a municipality that hates parting with a dollar and buying a couple of $150 reels is stretching it. 

If I could afford a van staal I would have one. Those are $hit hot reels. I don't even want to go to my wife and show her a van staal and tell her what a great deal I got for $600. I want to see her naked again!

But I like your sense of humor.


----------

